# Grease is the word!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Grease will get released on September 17th in anamorphic widescreen and full frame.

Saturday Night Fever will follow on October 8th along with Footloose, Urban Cowboy, Stayin Alive and Flashdance.

All titles will be in Dolby Digital 5.1.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

ooooo gotta get that stayin' alive flick....


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I remember Urban Cowboy. That movie was great. It seems the John Travolta group of movies will come out in September. lol.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Any key sites for pre-orders?


----------

